# You wish you were here...



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

x2


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! I see the ECO model is well represented.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah yeah.... rub it in. lol

No way could I have gone. Too much going on at home.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok list the names of the Cruzers in no order so we can guess which faces they belong to.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> Ok list the names of the Cruzers in no order so we can guess which faces they belong to.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



That was the "early" group. I and quite a few more showed up after those pictures of the Cruzes were taken.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a few I have, freshly edited:

AutumnCruzeRS and I met up close to home and started off, then Jnoobs caught up. Then, we're just cruzing along 80 and what do you know, the first outsider Cruze passes us and it's Andrei and Kristina!
































































Hypermiling, a hypermiler, who is hypermiling another hypermiler. What does this make me?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> View attachment 14029
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yes I do wish I was there, lol! Can't wait to see all the good pics and video everyone will be getting from this weekend! Have fun guys and don't forget a T-shirt for me, lol!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice!! I'm so excited and I'm not even going. We tried to put something like this together years ago but not enough interest. So proud in how far this small community has come


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Next year, i will do whatever i can to make it. If it is done again ofcourse... Even on a smaller scale lol

I so far can only recognize Andrei and Jon... Keep the pics coming!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Next year, i will do whatever i can to make it. If it is done again ofcourse... Even on a smaller scale lol


You and me both. 

Looks awesome. I'll make sure I can go next year!

Have fun errebody.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My wife says that the first annual meeting of the CruzeTalk widows club will meet next month.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Widows? Can't make it to that one, well my wife would, i wouldn't... If you know what i mean.

Or vice versa, depends on how much we had to drink i guess.

Is this a tricky question?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> You and me both.
> 
> Looks awesome. I'll make sure I can go next year!
> 
> Have fun errebody.


Im in for next year also, sadley i didn't purchase my Cruze and join the forum in time to set aside money for this years trip. I would love seeing the plant though.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Yeah yeah.... rub it in. lol
> 
> No way could I have gone. Too much going on at home.


Me to man. My wife gave in and said OK last night. By then it was too late and since thing started at 8:30 AM, that would have made it real hard for me to get there!!!!!! Unless I left @ 2 A.M.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

APCruze said:


> Im n for next year also, sadley didn't purchase my Cruze and join he forum in time to set aside money for this years trip. I would love seeing the plant though.


Wife has nothing to say about next year(**** I bring her along Tell her this is where we are going like it or not!). I will be there!!!!!!!!! Wherever it is within 10 hour drive.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Patman said:


> Wife has nothing to say about next year(**** I bring her along Tell her this is where we are going like it or not!). I will be there!!!!!!!!! Wherever it is within 10 hour drive.



Same here, but we agreed on a road trip anyway. And with CT members, it just makes it that much funner. I might as well ask my wife to join on here, she is loving the Cruze more than me it feels like sometimes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ha......just wait.....after 42 years of wedded bliss.....she tells you to go.....please.

You'll see.

Rob


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Robby said:


> Ha......just wait.....after 42 years of wedded bliss.....she tells you to go.....please.
> 
> You'll see.
> 
> Rob


Lol party pooper. Let me get there, don't spoil the fun!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i hope there is another one ! ill make sure to be able to make it!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, SOMEBODY has gotta *stay behind *and mind the STORE / FARM / OFFICE while the _*wanderlusts*_ go off to play (wink,wink).


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> Well, SOMEBODY has gotta *stay behind *and mind the STORE / FARM / OFFICE while the _*wanderlusts*_ go off to play (wink,wink).


Smart phones can already do this. If you know what i mean...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

iKermit said:


> Smart phones can already do this. If you know what i mean...


Reminds me of that *ALLY bank commercial *on TV where they _replace _the *human clerk *with a turquoise-coolered *blender**!*


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

How about next year you have it in Sydney, (well a fella can try can't he)?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Aussie said:


> How about next year you have it in Sydney, (well a fella can try can't he)?


As "*Our Man in Australia"* I hereby _nominate_ *YOU *to be the event organizer...so, who's gonna _second_ this motion (wink,wink)?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Aussie said:


> How about next year you have it in Sydney, (well a fella can try can't he)?



My car has already hydrolocked before. But if we were to agree to this.. BRB


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

So-o-o-o, now we're gonna see TV commercials showing Cruzes driving out of the ocean (instead of FIAT 500's)?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Patman said:


> Wife has nothing to say about next year(**** I bring her along Tell her this is where we are going like it or not!). I will be there!!!!!!!!! Wherever it is within 10 hour drive.


My wife has family a few hours away so she wanted to go this year too, but not enough set aside in time and notice for vacation. She is excited about going next year also especially since its really her car that she drives day to day and just mod it


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Me too. Im in for next year. I had to pay off some stuff with my taxes and get caught up. Next year should be in the clear. Im seeing all these pics and say to myself "Your a dumbass for not going. Look how much fun this would of been." Unfortunately I spent some dough in Daytona in February and been trying to get caught back up on my other responsibilities........Still aint caught up lol.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Me too. Im in for next year. I had to pay off some stuff with my taxes and get caught up. Next year should be in the clear. Im seeing all these pics and say to myself "Your a dumbass for not going. Look how much fun this would of been." Unfortunately I spent some dough in Daytona in February and been trying to get caught back up on my other responsibilities........Still aint caught up lol.


Granted I'm a lot closer than you with only 501.1 miles round trip, but I just totaled up my expenses for the trip, and I'm right about $130 (too lazy to go dig out Friday's dinner receipt, so I used my memory), which included one night hotel, food, gas, tolls (including everyone's favorite $0.50 one), and some awesome souvenirs.

Not bad at all for an unforgettable 27 hour experience!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah. I just had not enough cash to go. I atleast needed 300 bucks extra to go. But I didn't. I should be able to come next year. I was going to fly out and get a rental cruze near by and then fly back to iowa the next day. Should of got my round trip flight ticket for 200.00 when I had the cash and chance =[. Im soo pissed at myself. I took time off work and didn't go. All I did was sit at home and did nothing. I sat on the couch some days and was thinking, I should be heading to ohio. Instead I kept sitting there each night just thinking and never acted.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

It works =]. I feel like I was there with all of you lol. Too bad I wasn't there physically...


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Hopefully next year we'll have more members that can stay longer.
its 2 am and drinking beers , shooting the **** with XR, H3LL, Ericpj and TerryM in the Hotel conference room.

Also, XR's audio system is off the chains, Amazing does not even begin to describe the experience of sitting in driver seat. I had no idea that extremely loud music can sound so good and not hurt your eardrums. You really have to experience it and see for yourself, words cannot describe it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Hopefully next year we'll have more members that can stay longer.
> its 2 am and drinking beers , shooting the **** with XR, H3LL, Ericpj and TerryM in the Hotel conference room.
> 
> Also, XR's audio system is off the chains, Amazing does not even begin to describe the experience of sitting in driver seat. I had no idea that extremely loud music can sound so good and not hurt your eardrums. You really have to experience it and see for yourself, words cannot describe it.


And it's 2 AM here and I'm sitting all alone watching the epic video that Tim took for me of me driving the diesel. I could fall asleep listening to that thing...wait...I just might!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to see the video too, haha!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I want to see the video too, haha!


I thought it would be a quick one too, so I'm attempting it. But at only 6%, I may not see it until morning. Btw, that one is going on FB only since we're in it, talking, etc. I will get the other driving ones up on Youtube though.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I thought it would be a quick one too, so I'm attempting it. But at only 6%, I may not see it until morning. Btw, that one is going on FB only since we're in it, talking, etc. I will get the other driving ones up on Youtube though.


Alright cool, sounds good! Did everyone take lots of pictures and video? How many people came to the plant tours? Did others who couldn't make the tour meet up with you guys later that day?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

XR just mentioned he would like to make a bi annual cruzetalk meet, spring and fall time.
I don't know if it was the alcohol talking but I'll ask him more in detail about it tomorrow when he is sober lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> XR just mentioned he would like to make a bi annual cruzetalk meet, spring and fall time.
> I don't know if it was the alcohol talking but I'll ask him about tomorrow when he is sober lol


lol, he probably wants a winter one so that he has a legit excuse to come with a filthy car!

Sorry Andrei, I had to...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Alright cool, sounds good! Did everyone take lots of pictures and video? How many people came to the plant tours? Did others who couldn't make the tour meet up with you guys later that day?


8 videos and 324 pictures. 18 cars showed up and the last unofficial head count I heard was 31.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> XR just mentioned he would like to make a bi annual cruzetalk meet, spring and fall time.
> I don't know if it was the alcohol talking but I'll ask him about tomorrow when he is sober lol


LOL. I should have remembered to eat something before I started drinking beer. Still, such a **** awesome time hanging out in the conference room just talking and laughing it up till 2:30AM. This is what CruzeTalk is all about guys. 



Sunline Fan said:


> lol, he probably wants a winter one so that he has a legit excuse to come with a filthy car!
> 
> Sorry Andrei, I had to...


LOL. Yeah man, I did have the dirtiest car there. I should have just sucked it up and found a car wash, haha. 



Sunline Fan said:


> 8 videos and 324 pictures. 18 cars showed up and the last unofficial head count I heard was 31.


Aaaaaw man! The pictures are coming...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Were T-Shirts given out or any other Cruze specific goodies?! Did everyone buy a Cruze dog-tag?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Were T-Shirts given out or any other Cruze specific goodies?! Did everyone buy a Cruze dog-tag?


No tshirts from CT.
But they did open up the store @ the sheet metal plant. Tshirts were around $12-15 per. I bought 2 
Dog tags were $2.50 most people bought 1-2. i still have quite afew left. The led Taillight co did a raffle for a hoodie and i believe TerryM got that one.

I held a raffle for three 4ga Big three kits. There were only 3 people interested in the raffle so I let them go for the cost of one raffle ticket. ($5) they got a pretty good deal lol. I also helped install 3 kits and regapped their plugs at the local park.

Jnoobs got a great deal on a TT engine mount from Fred. 
I got to test drive Jnoobs car after the install  hes got a fun Car 

Also got to test drive Only Taurus' car  
But the stage 3 clutch got the best of me right off the bat hahah and on the return back.....lol
but when i did get it moving, it took off like a bat out of ****! no kidding it was chirping "hard" going in to third.
Its definatly a blast! 
But not from a dead stop hahaha


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Also i somehow turned out the be the food coordinator for before and after the meet hahaha.
we picked up so pizzas at the park then had a good time playin Ping Pong. as of right now we do not know who is better, me or Andrei. We were useing a picnic table and a tissue box for the net.lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome guys...glad to see how the ct community gets together and has a blast! Awesome vid sunline.. Keep me comin


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a massive project at work and the boss revoked my leave....:*( really wanted to hear xtreme's set up


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> *TECHNOSTALGIA LED TAILS
> 
> *


where do I get them and how much... Reminds me of the lights in the 2013 mustang.... Love them... Will they make it in a smoked look?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

APCruze said:


> where do I get them and how much... Reminds me of the lights in the 2013 mustang.... Love them... Will they make it in a smoked look?


I believe the projected release is end of summer/late July. Priced at $399. Group buy would be a great idea!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Great gives me enough time to save up, by chance did anyone ask if they were going to do a smoked look, I hate the bright red housing on a dark grey car and don't like putting to t over them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> View attachment 14080


Sick pic! We're finally at Korean car meet level. (or was it Thailand)
Now how do we make this happen on the west coast?




XtremeAaron said:


> *TECHNOSTALGIA LED TAILS
> 
> *


Wait are they offering plug and play led taillights or just an led Kit that flashes when braking? 
I think the flashing is a great idea for a third brake light but don't like it in the main tails. I want those tails.






Moar pics!!!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

For the people that bought the dog tags.
If you want to protect the color and the keep it from making noise, buy some dogtag silencers.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003EAIPWI/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1368899589&sr=8-2&pi=SL75

They work and they will keep the surface from rubbing on say a table or dropping them on the ground.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Keep me comin


No, I don't play that way, sorry. fftopic:

But I am working on uploading part 1 right now. I had to pick up my new boat seats this morning, so I got it started before I left. It only has a few minutes to go now, was about three hours to upload. Part 2 should be about the same, so you'll have to look for it late this evening.


----------



## twa1949 (May 18, 2013)

To everyone who had the opportunity to attend the tour yesterday,it was so great to meet all of you. The folks working at the stamping plant were so excited that so many of you showed up and glade that so many of you really got a chance to see what pride we take in making these cars. Hope to see your group again and happy driving to all and stay safe. Tom Albrecht your VAP representative from the stamping plant.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

twa1949 said:


> To everyone who had the opportunity to attend the tour yesterday,it was so great to meet all of you. The folks working at the stamping plant were so excited that so many of you showed up and glade that so many of you really got a chance to see what pride we take in making these cars. Hope to see your group again and happy driving to all and stay safe. Tom Albrecht your VAP representative from the stamping plant.


It was a great to see the processes and meet all the people involved! I greatly appreciate the opportunity as I'm sure the whole group does. I asked so many questions while going through the stamping plant I felt as though I had a personal guide/escort! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Depending on if I make my road trip and how well it goes, I would be up to go to a lordstown trip next year.

Looking at that first pic though, it feels kinda weird being one of the youngest members here LOL.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

This was epic! Thank you Andrei and everyone else for organizing this. I just got home


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Jake has A LOT of pictures. When he is done editing them they will start getting uploaded


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm happy someone is finally making these taillights plug and play for the Cruze!!! Or is this just them selling a LED kit for these particular tailights?!! Hopefully other american companies will follow suit if they are actually selling these taillights as plug and play! 

I'm not sure however about how I feel about the turn signal pattern thing. These lights already are look alike Mercedes Benz tails and then to have the blinking almost like the new mustangs might be too much! Just my opinion though. I would likely still buy them anyway, lol!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> No tshirts from CT. But they did open up the store @ the sheet metal plant. Tshirts were around $12-15 per. I bought 2


Do you happen to have some pictures of what these shirts look like that you could put up? Man, I wish I was able to go!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Do you happen to have some pictures of what these shirts look like that you could put up? Man, I wish I was able to go!


No T-shirt here, but I got this. Not my first choice on color, but it was all they had. I'll call it Light Neutral 

View attachment 14127



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> No T-shirt here, but I got this. Not my first choice on color, but it was all they had. I'll call it Light Neutral
> 
> View attachment 14127
> 
> ...


Yeah, certainly not the most exciting color for a polo shirt but it'll do, lol! I bet this polo would look sharp in white, blue, red or black.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Depending on if I make my road trip and how well it goes, I would be up to go to a lordstown trip next year.
> 
> Looking at that first pic though, it feels kinda weird being one of the youngest members here LOL.


Worry not friend.... I am most likely the youngest one here lol. It is my intention to join in on the fun next year....


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Next year no matter what I'm going.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Did anyone get any info on the 2014 Cruze?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Did anyone get any info on the 2014 Cruze?


Tried no one had a answer for me at least.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im very jealous. What a sight it must have been to witness all these chevy's cruzin around together. I would have been emotional for my cruze finally getting to go back home after soo many miles to meet the men and women who bulit this car by hand.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> No, I don't play that way, sorry. fftopic:
> 
> But I am working on uploading part 1 right now. I had to pick up my new boat seats this morning, so I got it started before I left. It only has a few minutes to go now, was about three hours to upload. Part 2 should be about the same, so you'll have to look for it late this evening.


Lmao. I love auto correct....

so why is gm making those tail lights


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Lmao. I love auto correct....
> 
> so why is gm making those tail lights


Gm isn't 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Gm isn't
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


thought someone said that? Technostalgia? Meh still too aftermarket for my taste but they look good.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes TECHNOSTALGIA. thats why they sponsored our lunch. 

Not only do they look good, they work awesome.
super bright, smooth light transitions, and a sweet ALERT flash when hitting the brakes (kind of like the new ambulances have now)
i saw the conectors on them and they did a great job making this plug and play.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you get the tails without the flashing? When will they be available?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

And that smooth transition sold me now...I'm in on group buy...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not sure if I really like the alert flash when braking. I wonder if they can make a set of these taillights that just work normally both when braking and when putting on the turn signals?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Not sure if I really like the alert flash when braking. I wonder if they can make a set of these taillights that just work normally both when braking and when putting on the turn signals?


The sequential turn signals and alert braking are done through a separate module board that if I remember correctly is not included in the package. It's an extra cost.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

To be honest I like the fact it has this feature. to me it says that its worth a lot more. I guarantee that the ebay ones will not have it. and if you were to park a ebay one beside this one and you see one has the feature built in and one that doesn't. my first impression would be wow some guy must has put a lot of time in designing these lights in if it has that feature. so you know its going to be a "quality" piece.

also its not like your going to see it flash you'll be in the driver seat the whole time  
id rather have it cause I know it might just be the one thing that keeps me from getting rear ended.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The sequential turn signals and alert braking are done through a separate module board that if I remember correctly is not included in the package. It's an extra cost.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Oh okay, cool. Thanks Andrei! Glad you fellas had a good time and that everyone got home safely. I'm praying I will be able to go next year.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> To be honest I like the fact it has this feature. to me it says that its worth a lot more. I guarantee that the ebay ones will not have it. and if you were to park a ebay one beside this one and you see one has the feature built in and one that doesn't. my first impression would be wow some guy must has put a lot of time in designing these lights in if it has that feature. so you know its going to be a "quality" piece.
> 
> also its not like your going to see it flash you'll be in the driver seat the whole time
> id rather have it cause I know it might just be the one thing that keeps me from getting rear ended.


I totally agree. People are so distracted these days that having the feature can only help! It has become habit of mine to be constantly keeping an eye on my rear view when stopping/slowing down.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The sequential turn signals and alert braking are done through a separate module board that if I remember correctly is not included in the package. It's an extra cost.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Perfect, I'm in for a group buy.

The sequential turn signal is not as bad but the brakes just look like random flashes to me. Would be better if all leds just blinked 3 times.

Should we move this to it's own thread lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Did anyone get any info on the 2014 Cruze?


I was told that GM just invested $300+ million into this plant to make a "Next-Gen Cruze." When I asked if it was an SS they merely smirked and said "I dunno."


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> I was told that GM just invested $300+ million into this plant to make a "Next-Gen Cruze." When I asked if it was an SS they merely smirked and said "I dunno."
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The 2015 Cruze will be on a different platform. The plant investment was for the 2015 Cruze.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> The 2015 Cruze will be on a different platform. The plant investment was for the 2015 Cruze.


Yep, D2SC instead of D1SC. I kinda had a personal tour guide for a little while in the stamping plant and she is on the 2015 design team. She did say that the reason why we keep seeing different renderings is the design keeps changing. I stressed how much we all hate the triangular fog lights and if she could have any input on that to please pass it on.

I do know that D1XX and D2XX have different model codes for sedan vs. hatch. She didn't know (and got curious herself) if the diesel has a different D1 or D2 model code.

Apparently there's a California emissions fuel tank right now and a 49 state one, both gas tanks. She didn't know (and got curious again) if the diesel has two different ones as well.


----------

